# TBT VS ACC



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi fellow TBT users! 
If you have been on animal crossing community or you manage this and the acc account.
What do you think about ACC? and what site do you think is better?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

I actually made my TBT and ACC accounts on the same day. Long story short, I'm still on this site and I haven't been back to ACC since I created the account there. 

It's that layout they have. It's so....ugly. And I read most of the people's mod horror stories from ACC. I'm glad we have chill mods.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 20, 2015)

The layout of ACC is poorly done. It's what wards off a lot of people from that site.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

When i made this account,i already haved a ACC account,this account,when i made this account,i planned that it was only going to be a account for the re-tail and possibly in the future,the villager plaza,in resume,a dead account.
However,now that i think it,i think i have more fun in TBT than ACC,the community is dying,a post from 17/7 is still there and no new posts,i requested to a user for some landscaping service since 16/7,still doesnt come to my town,also is pretty restricted there like,u cant post dream codes or they delete posts instead of archiving them,also you cant be 5 minutes without enter to the site...
Basically i used to like acc then both and now TBT


----------



## Mariah (Jul 21, 2015)

I used ACC for a long time before coming to TBT in 2014. The mods/admins are all super strict, Christian 30+ year olds. It's pretty obvious why everyone left.


----------



## Murray (Jul 21, 2015)

ACC is a loveless place



> While we want everyone to make friends on ACC, it is not to be used as a dating site or as a place to flirt, nor play out romances -- in public OR private forums. Even if members know each other offline and are romantically involved, ACC is not the place to express your intimate feelings about each other. ACC is also not the place to discuss or seek advice about relationship issues


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I used ACC for a long time before coming to TBT in 2014. The mods/admins are all super strict, Christian 30+ year olds. It's pretty obvious why everyone left.



Also,they probably leaved becuase ACC agreed terms of LGBT until this year,while TBT maked his own community in 2013 (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Mariah (Jul 21, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Also,they probably leaves becuase ACC agreed terms of LGBT until this year,while TBT maked his own community in 2013 (correct me if im wrong)



I don't really know what you're saying but it's true that ACC is very anti-LGBT.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 21, 2015)

hate acc. mods are heartless and layout makes me cringe. members are probably lonely 9 year-olds or desperate 50 year-olds.

had an account there since 2004. it was nice at first, plenty of decent people to talk to but one by one they started to leave and soon enough i became inactive and played ACWW as a standalone.


TBT on the other hand, is a great site compared to ACC. More people and features, better layout, and actual-functioning mods. And better yet, it's the drama that makes this site even more interesting for me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

*leaved (friking autocorrect) 
and with that i mean TBT (i think) always supported LGBT and in 2013 made the LGBT Group
while in ACC,one admin. writed you can actually identify as LGBT but in past years,"gay" or "lesbian" has been restricted,thats probably why many people doesn't use acc more and the site is dying


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 21, 2015)

Jetix said:


> *leaved (friking autocorrect)
> and with that i mean TBT (i think) always supported LGBT and in 2013 made the LGBT Group
> while in ACC,one admin. writed you can actually identify as LGBT but in past years,"gay" or "lesbian" has been restricted,thats probably why many people doesn't use acc more and the site is dying



Leaved... isnt the word. i think you meant 'left'

- - - Post Merge - - -

but yeah that might be another reason why people left acc


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah,its pretty fun here in TBT!
Posts from 17/7 are still there,with no single response,you need to bump atlest 50 times to a response,im even waiting to someone to respond me since 15/7.
----------
           R.I.P
    ACCommunity
    2002-2015

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ragdoll said:


> Leaved... isnt the word. i think you meant 'left'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but yeah that might be another reason why people left acc



Sorry,my english isn't very good >.<


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 21, 2015)

There are plus and minus about both sites, but I ultimately use this site more because I like the layout better.  Also, there are some things about acc i never got, like how you exchange friend codes.  Signing up for acc was also hard for me.  Having said that, i have had some good trades on acc from some nice users whereas on tbt, i have had a few rude interactions.  So i dont really trade ingame stuff anymore on here.  

But i feel like if you have questions, it gets answered very fast on here.  So if you are new, you are going to get faster info on here,


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 21, 2015)

Only used that website since they had these services that gave out free items and sets like 7/11


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 21, 2015)

In a nutshell: If there was a war of the AC fourms, TBT would win and ACC will rot in a fire and DIE.


----------



## Venn (Jul 21, 2015)

The Bell Shop is still not opened?
Wow..

I joined ACC I think before TBT. The layout was what ultimately lead me to leave. It was just to cluttered. It been years since I been on that site..


----------



## Flop (Jul 21, 2015)

Jetix said:


> *leaved (friking autocorrect)
> and with that i mean TBT (i think) always supported LGBT and in 2013 made the LGBT Group
> while in ACC,one admin. writed you can actually identify as LGBT but in past years,"gay" or "lesbian" has been restricted,thats probably why many people doesn't use acc more and the site is dying


I wouldn't say that TBT "made" the LGBT group.  It was just an idea that turned into something when people expressed their desire for it.  The staff had nothing to do with it.  Generally speaking, members here are much more tolerant of others' values and beliefs,  so it's no surprise that TBT took a step forward wayyyyy before ACC.


----------



## device (Jul 21, 2015)

ive never been on acc


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 21, 2015)

I use both websites frequently.

I use Animal Crossing Community to rip people off with extortionate prices for items.
I use The Bell Tree Forums to _politely share_ my amiibo list


----------



## Flop (Jul 21, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I use both websites frequently.
> 
> I use Animal Crossing Community to rip people off with extortionate prices for items.


This made me giggle.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so confused, I just made an account for ACC and save me now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Flop:Thanks for correcting me! I not very informed about that group,thanks!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 21, 2015)

Flop said:


> This made me giggle.


I know... I sold a Villager pic for nearly 700,000 Bells and they were ok with it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

I just made a account and linked everything to the bell tree...

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/user_profile.asp


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I use both websites frequently.
> 
> I use Animal Crossing Community to rip people off with extortionate prices for items.



LolxD,you troll

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> I just made a account and linked everything to the bell tree...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/user_profile.asp


 
Its says i cant access to there becuase i got from a url and the page doesnt allow that 



FRIKIN ACC!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol, it sucks though XD.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyways,could you show to me a screenshot plz? (you can censor or quit or name if u want)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is it, trying to get banned lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

ZOMFG,THE TBTFNESS!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm going to give everyone negative ratings linking to the bell tree, lol.
Shh don't tell anyone.


----------



## Alice (Jul 21, 2015)

Are we really doing this? Again? Let's not turn this into a raid lol.


----------



## Hettie (Jul 21, 2015)

[size=-2]I haven't made an account, but from what I can see the ACC actually looks pretty nice. I would like to know of some first hand experiences that users have had personally before passing judgement. This whole thread to me just seems like a "let's jump on the website hating bandwagon" without showing much as to why, except using a lot of name calling and assumptions as "proof". Also, the website layout isn't that bad. It's fairly organized and pretty straight forward. But that's just my opinion on it.

But seriously, can another user actually give some feedback on the site and it's cons without just bashing it? 

EDIT: Something to add, I would highly recommend not going over there and causing trouble. If you want to represent the BT community and how great it is, being a troll is not exactly the best way to do it.[/size]


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 21, 2015)

I signed up but the layout is so confusing and it's hard to find my way around the forum so I haven't been on since I joined.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2015)

Whenever we have threads about this it always goes south incredibly quickly with people tearing apart ACC. It's great to see you're all so loyal to TBT, and we appreciate that, but let's not mock and complain about ACC in the process. Be the bigger person!


----------

